# Choosing between a 38 or 42mm Zenith El Primero



## Konkret

Hi WUS!

First and foremost, sorry for the large pictures. Can't seem to figure out how to make them thumbnails and to click in order to see a larger picture. On one of the picture it works, but not the rest..

I have the delightful yet terrifying dilemma regarding my watch purchase. I have come to really like the Zenith El Primero Tri-color Silver dialed version. However, I am truly indecisive regarding which size of the two that suits me best. Some facts to consider: Working in a business casual setting, so quite formal with shirt and jacket, as well as in-formal (most times) with just a shirt and a sweater. I will therefore mostly be using the watch in a more casual setting. I do like to view a watch as a piece of jewelry which is hard for my *7.5 *inch wrist. Attached you will see pictures of me and the 38 and 42mm Zenith El Primero. Which do you believe fits me better?

I am afraid that if I go for the 38, I will soon realize that it is too small and that it looks quite childish on me, whereas I am afraid the same will go for the 42, but that it will feel too large and chunky. I will wear this watch casually as well as whenever I need to dress up to some extent.

If I do purchase one of them, I will purchase the leather strap option, and perhaps add a bracelet at a later time. So please, give me some advice on how I could go about deciding which suits me best. Of course it will be up to me in the end, but I need some help to find new perspectives on how I may choose the size.

Pros and cons for the sizes:

38mm:
Pro:

More jewelry-like size
Not too "up in peoples faces"
Con:

Will I find the small size boring after a while?
May look to formal on my wrist rather than casual

42mm:
Pro:

Like the taper on the bracelet
Like the OEM rubber strap
Perhaps better at a casual setting than the 38mm
The watch does not "dissappear" on my wrist
Con:

Is it too flashy/blingy?
Will I get saucer-pan feeling from it after a while?

Thank you! =)

38mm version:























42 mm version:


----------



## arcadelt

Konkret said:


> So please, give me some advice on how I could go about deciding which suits me best. Of course it will be up to me in the end, but I need some help to find new perspectives on how I may choose the size.


I had a similar dilemma once, but I have just a 6¾" wrist. In the end I didn't buy either, but did end up with a Zenith Tipo CP-2, which is bigger than both. Sometimes it not about size, but just the look of the watch.

The issue with the Tri-colour for those with small wrists is that it has a pretty long lug to lug length. In my opinion, your wrist is right in the middle - not a skinny little thing where a 40mm watch look like a clock, or a big mans wrist where even a 44mm watch looks like a child's toy watch. In all honesty then, the watches look fine on your wrist in every photo you have posted - in fact, due to the blur, it was tough to determine which watch was which. Therefore, I think you need another way to determine, and that is to relate the watch to others that you own or plan to own. There is a notion of a "size hangover", where for a while after wearing one watch, the next in your rotation (or put on for an occasion) feels too big or too small until you get accustomed to it. However, if all your watches are in a reasonably close range, then you can move from one to the next without even noticing the change.



Konkret said:


> If I do purchase one of them, I will purchase the leather strap option, and perhaps add a bracelet at a later time.


The one piece of advice I can give unequivocally is to buy it on the bracelet from new, and then buy straps separately, whether OEM or aftermarket. OEM bracelets, which generally best suit a watch, are always far more expensive to buy as an accessory than with the watch. On the other hand, while OEM straps are more expensive too as an accessory, the increase relative to the bracelet is not as large. Besides, the range of OEM and aftermarket straps that suit a watch are plentiful, and since you should consider them as a consumable item anyway, you'll probably want to change them reasonably regularly.


----------



## Konkret

arcadelt said:


> I had a similar dilemma once, but I have just a 6¾" wrist. In the end I didn't buy either, but did end up with a Zenith Tipo CP-2, which is bigger than both.
> 
> The issue with the Tri-colour for those with small wrists is that it has a pretty long lug to lug length. In my opinion, your wrist is right in the middle - not a skinny little thing where a 40mm watch look like a clock, or a big mans wrist where even a 44mm watch looks like a child's toy watch. In all honesty then, the watches look fine on your wrist in every photo you have posted - in fact, due to the blur, it was tough to determine which watch was which. Therefore, I think you need another way to determine, and that is to relate the watch to others that you own or plan to own. There is a notion of a "size hangover", where for a while after wearing one watch, the next in your rotation (or put on for an occasion) feels too big or too small until you get accustomed to it. However, if all your watches are in a reasonable range, then you can move from one to the next without even noticing the change.
> 
> The one piece of advice I can give unequivocally is to buy it on the bracelet from new, and then buy straps separately, whether OEM or aftermarket. OEM bracelets, which generally best suit a watch, are always far more expensive to buy as an accessory than with the watch. On the other hand, while OEM straps are more expensive too as an accessory, the increase relative to the bracelet is not as large. Besides, the range of OEM and aftermarket straps that suit a watch are plentiful, and since you should consider them as a consumable item anyway, you'll probably want to change them reasonably regularly.


Thank you for your input!

I have a 40mm Oris Aquis and a 36mm vintage omega. The Omega feels great in size and not too small for me, but that may be due to the fact that it is a great dress-piece. Whereas a chronograph in its nature is a sportier piece the 38 may be too small since it should in my opinion look sportier rather than dressy - which is exactly my dilemma.. Gah. The Oris Aquis feels abit on the small size for a casual watch, but may be due to the lugs on it.


----------



## yankeexpress

Same size wrist as me, and I do have some 38mm watches, but think the 40mm and 42mm generally fit me better. 

I recommend 42mm based on your photos.

And you will almost certainly save money getting the bracelet with the watch.


----------



## psbero

Based on your pics, get the 42.


----------



## Mapyloaf

38 for me


----------



## Alex_TA

Buy both 
38 for the office, 42 for after work hours.

More seriously, who can answer your question except you yourself?

Just pay attention that any watch on a bracelet looks bigger than on a strap.


----------



## Konkret

Alex_TA said:


> Buy both
> 38 for the office, 42 for after work hours.
> 
> More seriously, who can answer your question except you yourself?
> 
> Just pay attention that any watch on a bracelet looks bigger than on a strap.


Of course I know that I should be able to answer this question on my own, but what I need help with is to find tips on how I could go about deciding which size. Perhaps someone gives me a tip that I have not thought about, perhaps that 42mm is better due to X and Y.


----------



## gt0279a

Try an analytical approach.

Measure the width of your wrist, not the circumference.

Multiply it by .62 and .68 to get your ideal range of watch diameters


----------



## M.W.

I tried both of these on recently expecting to prefer the 38 (I typically wear 38-40 mm in this general style), but surprisingly the 42 looked better - Based on your pics I'd say the same for you - Good luck! ...


----------



## Dshirts74

Confucius say: If when you try on a 38mm you have even a seed of a thought it might be too small....it will only get smaller. Listen to Confucius and save yourself the heartache. Get the 42!


----------



## Vicious49

A. It would be nice if you separated the pics or identified them so we are not staring at them figuring out which ines ad ethe 38 and which ones are 42.
B. Even without seeing the pics, based on your wrist size the 42 is an easy decision.


----------



## Alex_TA

Konkret said:


> Of course I know that I should be able to answer this question on my own, but what I need help with is to find tips on how I could go about deciding which size. Perhaps someone gives me a tip that I have not thought about, perhaps that 42mm is better due to X and Y.


My tip is that 42mm is more legible just because of the bigger size. And the data placement below is better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Konkret

Dshirts74 said:


> Confucius say: If when you try on a 38mm you have even a seed of a thought it might be too small....it will only get smaller. Listen to Confucius and save yourself the heartache. Get the 42!


Well, Confucius has never been wrong before, so why doubt now! =)


----------



## Konkret

gt0279a said:


> Try an analytical approach.
> 
> Measure the width of your wrist, not the circumference.
> 
> Multiply it by .62 and .68 to get your ideal range of watch diameters


Thank you for the tip!

My width is ~65mm so the range would then be 38.44 - 44.2 mm.


----------



## 14060

For you the 42mm.


----------



## Tonystix

I'd go with the 42mm.


----------



## lvt

All things being equal, should the 42mm resist to shock better?


----------



## arcadelt

Dshirts74 said:


> Confucius say: If when you try on a 38mm you have even a seed of a thought it might be too small....it will only get smaller. Listen to Confucius and save yourself the heartache. Get the 42!


What does Confucius say about trying on the 42mm with a seed of a thought that it might be too big?


----------



## lvt

Please stop the nonsense, Confucius only wears pocket watch which is over 60mm.


----------



## CK2915

38mm for my taste, but then again, you could pull off either one. Either way, you're getting a stellar watch.


----------



## atsamoulis

38mm without a single hesitation!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maiden

I've looked hard at this watch and it is on my radar. I have a 7.25 in wrist and have the same issue as you. I actually prefer smaller watches (love my 36mm DD owned DJ as well) and figured it would be the 38 for me. Unfortunately, sometimes just in the way the watch is designed, could be dial layout, lugs, bezel, etc, they look too small. I found this with the Zenith. My problem is I find the 42mm a hair to big for my taste. So not sure what to do. In your case I would go 42mm but get what YOU like the look of best. Neither looks bad.


----------



## chronomeister

7.5" wrist....hands down the 42!

I've owned well over 100 chronographs over the last 2 decades...most of them vintage ones...after about the tenth one I shy'ed away from all chronos that had small subdials. The majority of my vintage chronos were 38mm as in the olde days that was an XL chrono. In modern times my preference has always been the larger the better...especially as you get older and can't see as clearly.

I am a fan of German watches and love Sinn's but have not purchased an EZM10 because of how small the subdials are.

The Zenith El Pirmero has large subdials and the their differentiation is unique.....and because of their larger size they are easier to see at a glance....and if you ever decide to sell your El Primero the 42mm will sell faster and at a higher price.

I have the same wrist size and wear 42, 44 and 46mm chronos and tool watches most of the time!


----------



## Saxmonkey

42mm! I've got the classic cars version and even on my 6.75 wrist it feels perfect. I ended up selling a CK2998 which is 39mm because it felt too small. I'm 6"3 tall and I think my general "size" makes a big difference too.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartmut Richter

I'd better not write here what Confucius said to me - none of it is really printable on a family forum.....!!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## sharpq

In your original post, you stated you think of a watch as a piece of jewelry. Me too! If jewelry is too small, it just disappears on the neck or finger. Same can be said for a watch. I have a 7.2 inch wrist and is flat and chose the gold bezel 42mm. I tried the 38mm and felt it “disappeared” on my wrist and it felt insignificant for a piece of “jewelry”. I’d definitely go 42mm with your size wrist.


----------



## Konkret

sharpq said:


> In your original post, you stated you think of a watch as a piece of jewelry. Me too! If jewelry is too small, it just disappears on the neck or finger. Same can be said for a watch. I have a 7.2 inch wrist and is flat and chose the gold bezel 42mm. I tried the 38mm and felt it "disappeared" on my wrist and it felt insignificant for a piece of "jewelry". I'd definitely go 42mm with your size wrist.


This is exactly how I feel, thank you for your input! As of now it is most certainly leaning towards 42mm! =)


----------



## EnderW

OP. from size perspective - both look fine. Your wrist is big enough to pull off 42mm no problem.
I own a 38mm and love it, but my wrist is 6.25" and 42mm is not and option. So I'd say - consider which one is more appealing on the wrist - both as far as comfort and dial preference (I like 38mm dial w 4 o'cock date as well)


----------



## Yolly111

Looking at your pics, I would suggest the 42mm, I think it fits you better...


----------



## Dshirts74

Konkret said:


> Dshirts74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Confucius say: If when you try on a 38mm you have even a seed of a thought it might be too small....it will only get smaller. Listen to Confucius and save yourself the heartache. Get the 42!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Confucius has never been wrong before, so why doubt now! =)
Click to expand...

Exactly! And from everything we know about him from fortune cookies, clearly he knew about watch sizing!


----------



## Dshirts74

arcadelt said:


> Dshirts74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Confucius say: If when you try on a 38mm you have even a seed of a thought it might be too small....it will only get smaller. Listen to Confucius and save yourself the heartache. Get the 42!
> 
> 
> 
> What does Confucius say about trying on the 42mm with a seed of a thought that it might be too big?
Click to expand...

Confucius say: a watch slightly big fills the wrist and the heart. A watch too small leaves both wanting. Yep....that's wisdom!


----------



## Yolly111

Interesting formula (on first page, width x 0.62-0.68), recommended size for me are 40-44 mm, which is indeed what I normally wear and fits nicely.


----------



## harshad4005

Based on the photos, I would suggest 42mm . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinknee

Late to the party but I vote 42mm. I have a rose gold gold open heart in 42mm (~7 inch wrist) - way more legible bc the chrono registers I already find to be a little bit compact since they overlap a bit.

The 38mm was a bit too busy for me and I preferred the feel of the 42 on a 7" wrist, but would only go 38 if I had a smaller wrist. You got the space so go for the 42 :-!:-!


----------



## franco60

I have a 7.25" wrist and wanted the 38mm from the beginning. However, I did my due diligence. I actually PM'd several owners who posted their watch pics and asked them their wrist size because I was buying second-hand. Since you've tried them on, obviously it's totally personal.

Couple considerations: 1. The edge-to-edge dial/thin bezel makes the 38mm wear like a 40mm. 2. The watch can be dressed down with the right strap. I sometimes wear mine on a custom-made perforated rallye strap and it totally changes the look of the watch. Here's pic.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNorz80

Sorry for the thread hijacking! 

My wrist is 17.5cm (circumference) and ~7.2cm width. Do you feel like a 44mm watch is okay ? (I have no issue with having a SLIGHTLY flashy watch). Asking because the watch I like only comes in that size. My personal opinion is that it looks good but maybe somewhat too flashy.. can't be sure. Currently own a 42mm, which looks okay I guess. Not sure if 2 more mm really makes that much of a difference.. i assume not ?


----------



## DolleDolf

Late vote for the 38mm. It is the classic layout of the 1970s progenitor A-386.


----------



## Saxmonkey

TheNorz80 said:


> Sorry for the thread hijacking!
> 
> My wrist is 17.5cm (circumference) and ~7.2cm width. Do you feel like a 44mm watch is okay ? (I have no issue with having a SLIGHTLY flashy watch). Asking because the watch I like only comes in that size. My personal opinion is that it looks good but maybe somewhat too flashy.. can't be sure. Currently own a 42mm, which looks okay I guess. Not sure if 2 more mm really makes that much of a difference.. i assume not ?


I think it's really personal, and it depends on so many factors. I was listening to a watch related podcast recently and someone was interviewing a Swiss brand about the move towards smaller watches, and the response was "forums and reviewers are always asking for 38mm watches, but when we release them the sales figures don't reflect this"

I'll try and find the exact interview, but the gist is, if you like it, wear it!!

I was seduced by the idea of a 39mm speedmaster for my 6.75" wrist but it just wasn't me. My first proper watch was a 45mm planet ocean, then a 44mm ball engineer, 42mm datejust, and a large reverso. There is much more to this than just diameter though, my 42mm El Primero wears very big....I love it!! I'd love to try a 44mm EP. I've just purchased a 45mm Alpina Seastrong and it's got a really nice wrist presence to it (see photo) short lugs though!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdi

I have tried both as I am fan of model. My money is on the 38mm. Much better proportions imo.


----------



## briang583

For me it's like this. Which one felt more comfortable as that is the one you will want to wear. 

That being said. Light dial and bracelet = 38 / Dark dial and-or strap = 42


----------



## Fellows

38 all day.


----------



## Konkret

Still has not managed to make up my mind, but fairly certain it will be the 42 in the end. I believe I only want 38 because it was intended to be that way. The lady at the store thought the 38 was a tad too small for me. Considering this watch will be my go-to watch for any occasion, casually and more formally, I believe the 42 will serve me better since I mostly find myself in more casual attire.


----------



## Konkret

Verdi said:


> I have tried both as I am fan of model. My money is on the 38mm. Much better proportions imo.
> 
> View attachment 13678505
> View attachment 13678507


The 38 is truly stunning. What is your wristsize if I may ask?


----------



## smjakober

Out of those two i would say the 42mm.

Have you found a 45mm to try out? 
I Love mine, then again that equation posted on the first page says i should be in the 45.27mm to 49.66mm range.










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DolleDolf

Konkret said:


> ... The lady at the store thought the 38 was a tad too small for me. Considering this watch will be my go-to watch for any occasion, casually and more formally, I believe the 42 will serve me better since I mostly find myself in more casual attire.


Keep in mind that ladies know nothing about menswear and what men should wear. And either watch is very casual and does not cover more formal at all, "smart casual" or "business casual" at best.


----------



## smjakober

DolleDolf said:


> Keep in mind that ladies know nothing about menswear and what men should wear. And either watch is very casual and does not cover more formal at all, "smart casual" or "business casual" at best.


Either one of those would be fine with a suit, so not just a casual watch by any stretch.

Formal occasions, like black tie events, i would agree not appropriate.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DolleDolf

smjakober said:


> Either one of those would be fine with a suit, so not just a casual watch by any stretch....
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Divers, chronos with suits, just say no. Get a nice three hander for that suit. It is like a tie with a short sleeved shirt, a belt AND suspenders. a LOVE tattoo on the left hand knuckles and HATE on the right .... well maybe not quite that bad ;-)


----------



## smjakober

DolleDolf said:


> Divers, chronos with suits, just say no. Get a nice three hander for that suit. It is like a tie with a short sleeved shirt, a belt AND suspenders. a LOVE tattoo on the left hand knuckles and HATE on the right .... well maybe not quite that bad ;-)


lol i have my nice 3 hander, some just dont want to spring for multiple watches or would prefer one to do all. different strokes.


----------



## Lo0o0o0n

I have a 6.5" wrist and i would love to have the 38mm on my wrist!

I would say the 42mm looks on you is how the 38mm would look on me. so 42mm for you will be perfect and more versatile for ur wrist!

but hey with that...i know of pple with 8" wrists who will wear nothing more than 36mm...so oh well...to each his own


----------



## Konkret

A choice has been made folks! I went with the 38, since I consider myself more classic. And my girlfriend made a quote which impacted my decision: "You very rarely hear anyone saying a watch is too small for someone, rather the contrary with large watches.". The watch should arrive from the factory in a week or so =)


----------



## Mr.Sawyer

good choice


----------



## bluedialer

Based on the last two mirror pics, the 38mm does look better. So good to see you went that way!
It's a matter of perception.. modern trends have conditioned people to the larger size like 42mm. But a more classic 38mm is much more proportional and wearable for most people. 42mm is really a service for those with really significantly larger than average (approaching 8 in)wrists, in my opinion.

Rest assured the 38 is definitely better for you! Hope to get one myself one day.


----------



## YepJ

I'd like to add my two cents since you asked 

Assuming you dress that way on a daily basis (preppy) - I actually think the 38mm looks more stately and in-line with your style. Yes, you have a thicker wrist but I think a gentlemanly 38mm looks great for the overall package. If you were more of a jeans and t-shirt kind of guy, I would say go for the 42mm. But either way, you can't go wrong with the El Primero.


----------



## Homo Sapien X

Lovely El Primero, 38mm case would be ideal!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wooly88

I’ve got smaller wrists but am not afraid to wear bigger watches. But I actually chose a 38mm El Primero and love it.


----------



## fskywalker

gt0279a said:


> Try an analytical approach.
> 
> Measure the width of your wrist, not the circumference.
> 
> Multiply it by .62 and .68 to get your ideal range of watch diameters


Having seen this approach before, very useful! My wrists are roundish so not that much planar space; my measurement is about 55mm so that equates to 34 to 37mm; wear typically 36 to 42 mm watches but my sweet spot is around 36-38 so makes sense.


----------



## Drksaint

Both the 38mm and 42mm look superb on your wrist. You definitely pull off the 42mm with no issues - looks fantastic. It’s your personal preference and comfortability at this point. Such a gorgeous watch...I’ve been eyeing the 38mm for months. Bought a Defy instead. 38mm is next for me.


----------



## HoganB

38mm is nearly perfect. Date at 6 would have been perfect


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Syphon

I just picked up a zenith 38mm. I have 6.5 inch wrists so 42mm is not an option. If i had 7+ inch wrists I'd be rocking the 42mm though.


----------



## jatherly

Well, here's my 7.5" wrist with a 42mm Zenith El Primo


----------



## fskywalker

38mm EP on my 7 1/8 inch round wrist:



















It wears pretty big for a 38mm watch due to its large lug to lug sizing (think is 46 MM), so should be good on wrists up to 7 1/2 - 7 3/4 inches or so would think

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HoganB

I’ve never tried my 38 EP with the bracelet as shown above.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

fskywalker said:


> 38mm EP on my 7 1/8 inch round wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wears pretty big for a 38mm watch due to its large lug to lug sizing (think is 46 MM), so should be good on wrists up to 7 1/2 - 7 3/4 inches or so would think
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Here on a Zenith honey alligator band:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hyjadenlee

I think they should both look great on your wrists based on the pics. 
I have small wrists at about 6.25in and 38mm El Primero felt perfect.


----------



## DesmoIsland

And if rumors are correct, there will be new Chronomaster models in both 39mm, and 40.5mm at Basel. Can't wait to see those.


----------



## fskywalker

DesmoIsland said:


> And if rumors are correct, there will be new Chronomaster models in both 39mm, and 40.5mm at Basel. Can't wait to see those.


39 and 40.5 mm seems to be too close in size to make sense IMHO; understand the increase from 38 to 39 mm as some people said 38 is too small (and 42 too big) so would make sense to me the 39 (or even the 40.5) on the smaller version and perhaps the same 42 (or maybe a new 43) on the version with date window at 6

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrtrinh

DesmoIsland said:


> And if rumors are correct, there will be new Chronomaster models in both 39mm, and 40.5mm at Basel. Can't wait to see those.


If this is true im glad I picked up a 38mm recently. It wears big and feels closer to a 39mm or even a 40mm. Are they only increasing the size? Any other changes?


----------



## DesmoIsland

Rumor is that the new models will focus on the new Chronomaster 2 caliber with the 1/10th chronograph; caliber 3600


----------



## marcusjchid

I had a Stratos Striking Tenth, way way too big, then a 42mm 36000vph which was better but not quite right, finally the 38mm vph was perfect on my 6.5 inch wrists 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## FishTime

My vote is for the 42 as well - putting it on leather will reduce its perceived size and tone it down a bit. Even on the bracelet though, 42 fits you better.


----------



## Coloneltom

I don’t think either version looks inappropriate for your wrist, but my personal taste trends to more traditionally sized pieces and I believe the 38 would be better for business attire but not out of place in an informal setting. 38 for me!


----------



## Dr4

I think long-term you will be happier with the 42 - especially if you plan to use the chronograph function to time events.


----------

